# Farmtrac 45 leaking fuel



## Ross Trahan (Jul 14, 2019)

Fuel is coming from small tube on injection pump.Is this normal? Is this a a relief valve?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Ross, a picture would sure help. Is this leak perhaps the coming from the fuel pump bleeder?


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

That tube is a "vent" tube.. its also used to tell when u have diesel fuel in the lube oil..
WHEN was the last time u filled/changed the OIL in the inj. pump.??
The large screw plug on top is the fill.. & the screw plug on the lower back cover is the full mark..
The best way I found to drain 1 is> remove the supply pump.. but u end up needing a gasket..


----------



## Ross Trahan (Jul 14, 2019)

Ross Trahan said:


> Fuel is coming from small tube on injection pump.Is this normal? Is this a a relief valve?


----------



## Ross Trahan (Jul 14, 2019)

thepumpguysc said:


> That tube is a "vent" tube.. its also used to tell when u have diesel fuel in the lube oil..
> WHEN was the last time u filled/changed the OIL in the inj. pump.??
> The large screw plug on top is the fill.. & the screw plug on the lower back cover is the full mark..
> The best way I found to drain 1 is> remove the supply pump.. but u end up needing a gasket..


Thanks for info.This pump was recently rebuilt.If this is happening is there something wrong in pump?


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

It certainly doesn't "look like" its recently been rebuilt..
It could be the supply pump leaking fuel??
U could remove the inlet & outlet lines on the supply pump & cover the outlet line w/ your finger & blow compressed air in the inlet & see if more fuel comes out the vent tube..
Are u sure u added the correct amount of oil to the pump when u got it back from the rebuilder.. they comeback empty.. & shoulda had a big tag stating so..
There are afew different styles of inj. pumps that went on that engine..
Some had fuel drains & places to check the full level..
Snap a pic of the back of the governor.. that's where they'll be.. but from what I can see, yours doesn't have those "check" plugs..


----------

